# Pig Oil



## gaelann (13 January 2011)

Does any one use Pig oil on legs in the winter

I was going to try it for my mare but heard some stories about reactions and white legs

any news

thanks


----------



## Beatrice5 (13 January 2011)

I used pig oil and sulphur on my mares white socks last year and they looked worse and went yellowish when I first did it then the went lovely and white and she looked fab. This year she hasn't been dry enough to brush the mud off so I can apply it 

Great stuff in my opinion - the mud didn't stick like it normally does.


----------



## sprite1978 (13 January 2011)

Its only lik baby oil, so it shouldnt cause a reaction. Having said that, they can have a reaction to anyhing. Test a bit on a small area first for a few days.


----------



## frb (13 January 2011)

I use pig oil on its own and it does prevent mud sticking.  Just test a small area first.  I put it in a spray bottle and put it on that way.


----------



## ISHmad (14 January 2011)

We use pig oil and sulphur on all our horses.  Definitely patch test first, we've never had a problem with any reaction to it but you can never be too careful. Touch wood it has stopped mud fever and once the horses have stood in for a while all the mud slides off.  This is a winter essential for us now.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 January 2011)

I use pig oil or baby oil on manes, tails and feathers. I only had a reaction when I mixed it with Sulphur. Burnt his feathers off.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 January 2011)

Mine's got white legs with pink skin and when I used Pig Oil with the sulphur, his feet went very hot and his skin got much pinker, poor lad.

What I've been doing lately is to mix it with Neem oil and a bit of Tea Tree; no problems so far touch wood, I think it must have been the sulpher that was too strong for him.


----------



## MissTyc (14 January 2011)

I use it on my cobs and warmbloods alike - As long as their legs are cleanish, then they don't have to be dry to apply. Sometimes when it's this wet there's nothing you can do to dry them out. I rub it in liberally and apply every 3 - 4 weeks. Never just before farrier though or he won't be thanking you


----------



## jaijai (14 January 2011)

Used to spray baby oil on mane, tail and feathers of a cob we used to loan. Mud used to slide off and owner said she had never been so free of mudfever. 
Use a product called MUDAWAY now as our own boy is quite fine and not a hairy beast at all.Think it is better than just baby oil but would probably work out quite expensive for hairy types or more than one horse.


----------



## chasing dreams (15 January 2011)

Hello,

We have heavy horses, cobs and  shetlands and have been using pig oil and sulphar for years. We have never had any nasty re actions from using it but i would recomend you look at how much sulphar your using in relation to pig oil. 
For four legs of one of the shires with full feathers i would make up 3 coffee mugs of pig oil to a heaped dessert spoon of sulphar. And when applying start at the  at the bottom working the mixture through the feathers evenly until you reach the knee. Used sparingly it will do all four legs.


----------



## mygypsycobrocks (15 January 2011)

LOVE IT... Grey for hairy legs... will turn white feathers yellow for a day or two but then they will be lovely. Also helps keep away the mites etc on the heavy hairy ones!! Never had a prob but if your worried patch test, but would HIGHLY reccomend it. REALLY helps keep feathers mud 'free' and sliky. First heard about it from a Shire breeder when I was looking for a solution for my gypsy cobs mites. 
It actually prevented my gypsy cob getting bad bog burn & loosing his feathers last winter.

let us know how you go!


----------



## bonzo (12 March 2011)

i think the problem folks may be having  is that what is needed is *flours (or flowers) of sulphur* which is the residue that is made from heating up sulphur  rather than the neat sulphur itself.  i'm not a chemist or anything but i remember reading that this process takes out the caustic stuff that irritates the skin.

my hairy vanner has been having the pig oil and flours of sulphur mix on his legs since i've had him and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## missfitz50 (14 March 2011)

Can absolutely recommend, I use pig oil and sulpher, which I've been buying ready made, on my Welsh Section D.  Did do a patch test first but have been using it all winter with no problems.  Mud brushes out easily and feathers are gleaming white


----------



## monikirk (14 March 2011)

Yep - good stuff! Get mine ready mixed off eBay - Sussex Cobs. I paint it on with large brush then next day wipe off the surplice with some kitchen towel.


----------

